# Sticky  Lost files and how-to's



## partsman

I decided that instead of uploading these files in a one by one thread, I'd upload these to my Keep and Share account, below is a list of the available files, each one is a direct link to that file. Some are no longer online, you will see some that are obviously still online (there is one here by our own UnOrthodox). The reason I downloaded these in the first place was to make a reference file for myself, the reason I share them now is so this isn't lost, we've already lost way more than this over the last few years.You will either get a Word File or a .pdf file depending on what it was when I uploaded it.

Enjoy!


  Name Modified BUILD A PNEUMATIC COB WEB GUN.doc -​-​ 238kBuilding the Scissor Prop.doc -​-​ 1.6 megcheap sculls.doc -​-​ 319kcoffin coronary by Death Lord.doc -​-​ 369kfcg ghost by kick the fog dot com.doc -​-​ 438kflicker circuit by death lord.doc -​-​ 402kground breaker by Spooky Blue.doc -​-​ 653kHacking a Douglas Fir With No Aux Jack.doc -​-​ 97kKEEBA's Tombstones.doc -​-​ 2.3 megLightning Light Box HowlHaunter's Workshop.doc -​-​ 251kMake a Manifold.doc -​-​ 74kMAKING SPIDERS by born2haunt.doc -​-​ 1.3 megMerlin's hands.doc -​-​ 186kMonster Mud Grim Reaper.doc -​-​ 400kMotion TRiGGER by Death Lord.doc -​-​ 129kpaper mache skull.doc -​-​ 139kpaper mache.doc -​-​ 70kput a servo in buckyskull.doc -​-​ 354kPVC PNEUMATIC CYLINDER by Carl Chetta.doc -​-​ 51kPVC spotlight_​instructions.pdf -​-​ 637kRElay TriGGEr by Death Lord.doc -​-​ 180kremote.doc -​-​ 92k EditScreen Door Air Ram by Death Lord.doc -​-​ 41kSkullCasting%20.pdf -​-​ 4.2 megThe Body Slinger.doc -​-​ 171kTHE FLYING CRANK GHOST by phantasmechanics.doc -​-​ 417kThe Pneumatic Piston 2002 by vertual placebo.doc -​-​ 148kVIDEO PROJECTED HEAD.doc -​-​ 138kWallbreakerHowto by Johnnys Ghosts.pdf -​-​ 2.3 megWallbreakerTemplates.pdf -​-​ 464kYardHauntLighting-​SkullAndBone.pdf -​-​ 2.6 meg 


----------



## bobby2003

Unfortunately I get the following message.

"This file can not be viewed or downloaded because the owner of this file, <removed> 50 megabyte bandwidth for today has been exceeded. Please try again tomorrow OR encourage the owner of this file to upgrade their account to paid status to allow almost unlimited downloads by visitors like you."

Maybe you can just upload a zip file to the thread with all the files in it?


----------



## partsman

I'll try, I can't believe the trouble I'm having getting this information out.


----------



## partsman

These links are working now - looks like the amount I uploaded all at once was the culprit for it not working


----------



## halloween71

I printed alot of these out way back in the day when mosterlist still patrolled dead links and such.Its a shame all of these haunters websites are no more.You joined this forum the same year I did so you to know the knowledge that is gone.


----------



## partsman

Yeah I downloaded some of these from Monsterlist too, if we don't do something about preserving the work of those who came before us, this hobby will eventually die out. Just think, what would have happened if Scott Axworthy's plans weren't preserved on-line, we would have lost an iconic prop. How many props have we lost that had that kind of potential? I'm glad there are builders out there like us that care, preserve the past to build the future of our hobby. The sad thing is there's only so much I can recover from a dead link or website, I can usually recover the text, but often times the photos that make it a worthwhile tutorial are gone, it all depends on how long the site has been dead.


----------



## halloween71

It does surprise me monster list is still up.There use to be so many halloween type forums now they are gone.I started with halloween-L and ghostdroppings..found my way here.


----------



## partsman

Halloween-L might just as well be down with how many dead links they have, I've never been to ghostdroppings, so can't comment on it. I found this sight way back in the day by searching for how-to make skulls and found a post by UnOrthodox. I read that thread through, and decided I'd join to read other people's threads and ask questions, been here ever since, but started building my own props about 10 years before coming on here. It really surprised me at the time how many of us there were out there.


----------



## 66539

partsman said:


> if we don't do something about preserving the work of those who came before us, this hobby will eventually die out. Just think, what would have happened if Scott Axworthy's plans weren't preserved on-line, we would have lost an iconic prop. How many props have we lost that had that kind of potential? I'm glad there are builders out there like us that care, preserve the past to build the future of our hobby. The sad thing is there's only so much I can recover from a dead link or website, I can usually recover the text, but often times the photos that make it a worthwhile tutorial are gone, it all depends on how long the site has been dead.


There are a number of tutorials even here on Halloween Forum that are missing pictures thanks to the change in Photobucket's policies. I read the tutorial and wonder what marvelous thing they created from the comments that are made about it. But the actual prop itself is no longer viewable. 

I don't think that what we do will ever die out, but losing those who came before us means that so much of what we do will be reinventing the wheel. The props we have to create on our own may very well be the ones that were created years before, but never saved or shared. Now that is one very scary Halloween story that should never be repeated.


----------



## partsman

chubstuff said:


> There are a number of tutorials even here on Halloween Forum that are missing pictures thanks to the change in Photobucket's policies. I read the tutorial and wonder what marvelous thing they created from the comments that are made about it. But the actual prop itself is no longer viewable.
> 
> I don't think that what we do will ever die out, but losing those who came before us means that so much of what we do will be reinventing the wheel. The props we have to create on our own may very well be the ones that were created years before, but never saved or shared. Now that is one very scary Halloween story that should never be repeated.


A great example of this is Terra's Beloved, I find examples of this same type of tombstone prop going back to the early 1990's on the internet. Who knows how many times this prop has been recreated?


----------



## partsman

I added a few more files to the keep and share folder:

alice aka the mourner.pdf -- 379k
Animated Skull part 1.pdf -- 712k
Animated Skull part 2.pdf -- 161k
Build your own Halloween Fog Chiller! by Chuck Rice.pdf -- 231k
Build your own Fog Controller! by Chuck Rice.pdf -- 177k
Build your own Lift'n'Turn Piston by Chuck Rice.pdf -- 240k


----------



## stick

Your link above is asking for account name and pass word partsman.
I was part of the ghostdropping forum long time ago.


----------



## partsman

Try these, I tried to take a shortcut, I guess it didn't work:


alice aka the mourner.pdf -​-​ 379k



Animated Skull part 1.pdf -​-​ 712k
Animated Skull part 2.pdf -​-​ 161k 



Build your own Fog Controller! by Chuck Rice.pdf -​-​ 177k Build your own Halloween Fog Chiller! by Chuck Rice.pdf -​-​ 231k  


Build your own Lift'n'Turn Piston by Chuck Rice.pdf -​-​ 240k


----------



## stick

That works now, Thanks for doing this.


----------



## partsman

Anytime, just want these to survive.


----------



## lizzyborden

Thank you!


----------



## matrixmom

Just an idea? Maybe send these to Deoblo so he can also post them on his HH page?


----------



## Bairnsdale trickORtreats

partsman said:


> These links are working now - looks like the amount I uploaded all at once was the culprit for it not working


No there not sorry 2 say. Ive tried all links that u pr


stick said:


> That works now, Thanks for doing this.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> partsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try these, I tried to take a shortcut, I guess it didn't work:
> 
> 
> alice aka the mourner.pdf -- 379k
> 
> 
> 
> Animated Skull part 1.pdf -- 712k
> Animated Skull part 2.pdf -- 161k
> 
> 
> 
> Build your own Fog Controller! by Chuck Rice.pdf -- 177k Build your own Halloween Fog Chiller! by Chuck Rice.pdf -- 231k
> 
> 
> Build your own Lift'n'Turn Piston by Chuck Rice.pdf -- 240k
Click to expand...


----------



## Bairnsdale trickORtreats

Bairnsdale trickORtreats said:


> No there not sorry 2 say. Ive tried all links that u pr


Same thing sorry


----------



## darryl

Thank you, Thank you. I made one of those items, the body slinger, years ago!! We named it Marty and let me tell you, it was a hit. I scared the crap out of lots of people with that prop and can't wait to do it again. Unfortuately when we moved across the US seven years ago I had to give him away. My daughter has been begging me to make another one for this years Halloween display, the first display we'll be doing together in several years and now she's 21 so she is all about helping make things. I've been looking at ideas and how to make lifters lately and imagine my surprise when I found a link to the original post! This time I'll be using my welder, steel and parts from FrightProps to make a safer more professional version. Thanks again!!


----------



## whichypoo

Thank You


----------



## partsman

You're welcome


----------



## OctoberDream

Thes were some of my favs back in the day. They took a lot of work to put together. Thank you for saving them.


----------

